# A HAPPY DOG



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Last year my SIL found a mixed breed puppy down in a deep hole when he was caving. The puppy was rescued and my duaghter and SIL took him in. This week I saw a picture of him on face book laying on a thin blanket, but he was so happy to have his own that they said he wouldn't give it up. So little Rosie decided that she could live without the blanket that her grandmother had pieced for another dog that I used to have. We sent it to Rusty Dog and you can see the results below. Don't feel sorry for Rosie, she sleeps on a down comforter or the back of the couch.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, that's adorable, Lucile! He looks like he's in 7th heaven!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I especially love the one where the dog has wrapped himself in the blankey!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww, what a happy fellow!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah he started out in life in a terrible way, but now he has the best home. SIL goes hiking and caving all the time. Rusty gets to go on the hikes and is allowed to be an inside dog. I would have made him a yard dog. The pit that he was found in is the place where the locals throw away puppies they don't want. The vet told them that. He had a broken leg, but all is good now. Mother made the little quilt for my last schnauzer. She slept on it at the office. But spoiled Rosie was to good to sleep on a quilt made out of scraps. lol


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

What a wonderful story! :whoo:


----------

